# Blues, Rock and Metal Vids



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

We do an Alice in Chains Tribute, Soundgarden Tribute and a Blues, Rock and Metal Covers...
Some vids from Friday and previous gig...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=254080685521299






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2254254184804087






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1491584927642069






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=258098044849965


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595761810872475






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2122421908041028






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220575135560610






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=418175085592268


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hey @xbolt!
you guys rock!
we played with you at the Brass Monkey in the fall...after playing with you back here in Kingston!

great tone...playing...and guitars!


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool...Revmatic!!!
We gotta do it again soon!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great stuff! Kudos and hats off to the vocalist for "Man In A Box".


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

Great lizzy cover!


----------



## Blue Velvet (Aug 16, 2012)

Best cover of Ozzy Believer. Great job!


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

The tone with the Dean on Believer was my fave !


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheers guys !
Thanks for the kind words


----------

